# Peanut is home!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She finally is home, they done such a nice job, thought I let you guy's see some pictures.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That is really beautiful Heidi, they did an amazing job.

Godspeed sweet Peanut....


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

They did a beautiful job, I hope having Peanut home brings you some comfort.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a beautiful memorial to your sweet girl


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

at least Peanut is home now where she belongs.
sweet dreams Peanut.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Very, very nice.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am glad that you now have Peanut, back where she belongs. I know I got some comfort when we got Ginny back home.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

what a lovely memorial.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

that is a beautiful memorial box and certificate for Peanut, who is now home again with you!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Beautiful tribute to your sweet friend


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

What a beautiful memorial


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It is a beautiful memorial.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

How nice. That really is a beautiful memorial.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Heidi I am glad you have peanut home...it is a pretty emotional homecoming however. May your memories soon overide your grief.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Very nice. (snif, snif)


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

What a nice memorial for Peanut, she is home now close to your heart.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a beautiful memorial of Peanut. Just remember the happy times and not the last days of sadness. Beautiful girl


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm so happy your girl is home. It's sad, but a relief to have them near. Reminds me of when we lost our boy. Tears come to my eyes remembering my sweet Jake. I miss him so much still. Words can't come close to saying how much I miss him.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AndyFarmer said:


> Very nice. (snif, snif)


Same here....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a nice momento to a cherish friend.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

WHAAAAAAAAAA!!!

Beautiful and brings many tears to the surface.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ahhh, what a great memorial. Have fun at the bridge, Peanut.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all, we had nothing to do with the cremation part or picking out the urn, the Med Vet's took it into their hands and payed for all this. They really been super nice. I seen a lot of crying vets and vet-techs on the day we put her sown, she touched a lot of people.







 


It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal*

*







*
*RIP Sweet Spice & Peanut*


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so glad your peanut is finally home with you. it's hard but it does bring some comfort to at least be able to see her in your home. 

rest well peanut.

Debbie & mason


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

Beautiful memorial. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How beautiful! I am so glad she is home again.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Heidi - I am so glad that Peanut is home with you...don't try to hold the tears in, cry until the bucket is empty (sometimes it may seem like someone keeps filling it up). Your sweet girl is at peace and is running around enjoying the bridge as she should be. Peace will come for you in time.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice. I have never seen this before (sorry don't mean to sound dumb!). That is something I regret. Not getting my girls Tash & Molly's ashes.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

That is soo nice of them to do that. I think I'll do that for every dog I have that passes away. Glad she is always in near sight and looking down upon you..and wagging her tail!

Saying...Thanks Mom!! 

Caryn


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> That is soo nice of them to do that. I think I'll do that for every dog I have that passes away. Glad she is always in near sight and looking down upon you..and wagging her tail!
> 
> Saying...Thanks Mom!!
> 
> Caryn


I also have Spice's ashes but her urn is no where as nice as this one is. Yes my two girls are right here with me all the time:smooch:







 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**RIP Sweet Spice & Peanut
*


----------



## goldengirl71 (Jan 20, 2008)

Heidi - Again, I'm so deeply sorry for your loss. Thank you so much for sharing these pics. I think it is a truly beautiful memorial to Peanut.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

That is beautiful - what a lovely tribute to a sweet dog. How nice that the vet's office thought so much of PEanut...that must make you feel really good. Now you have her with you - I hope that brings some comfort.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Thank you all, we had nothing to do with the cremation part or picking out the urn, the Med Vet's took it into their hands and payed for all this. They really been super nice. I seen a lot of crying vets and vet-techs on the day we put her sown, she touched a lot of people.


They did a wonderful job. Picking out an urn can be so stressful. After I had to put my horse down, I tried searching for something just right and ended up giving up. 

How wonderful that they all cared so much and what a beautiful memorial. Sleep well, dear Peanut.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> That is beautiful - what a lovely tribute to a sweet dog. How nice that the vet's office thought so much of PEanut...that must make you feel really good. Now you have her with you - I hope that brings some comfort.


It does, just knowing she is here makes me feel better. I'll never forget the goof ball she was and can never replace her, but yes I feel better.








 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**RIP Sweet Spice & Peanut
*


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> They did a wonderful job. Picking out an urn can be so stressful. After I had to put my horse down, I tried searching for something just right and ended up giving up.
> 
> How wonderful that they all cared so much and what a beautiful memorial. Sleep well, dear Peanut.


I had no choice they took over..LOL, they really wanted to do it, and I think they did a great job








 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**RIP Sweet Spice & Peanut
*


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, how very beautiful, sweet and sad. I love the personalized plate remembering your precious Peanut. Run and play forever Peanut.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Glad you have a beautiful memorial to Peanut at home now.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Heidi, It's just beautiful. How special Peanut was to have made such an impression on so many in her short life. What a wonderful lesson she's left for all of us. Blessings to you and your family.

Betty


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

That's lovely! They did a wonderful job for Peanut. Glad she is home with you again. {{{{}}}}


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

*Peanut Is Home*

A beautiful tribute. I did the same for my Sam. I don't know what your intentions are, but I am having Sam buried with me. When Ike's time comes, he too will go with me. I couldn't spend eternity without them.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Thank you all, we had nothing to do with the cremation part or picking out the urn, the Med Vet's took it into their hands and payed for all this. They really been super nice. I seen a lot of crying vets and vet-techs on the day we put her sown, she touched a lot of people


They DID do a wonderful job. It's beautiful! 
It really does give you some peace to have her home with you, doesn't it? I know I felt so much better once we picked up Cooper's ashes and he was back home with us, where he belongs.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> A beautiful tribute. I did the same for my Sam. I don't know what your intentions are, but I am having Sam buried with me. When Ike's time comes, he too will go with me. I couldn't spend eternity without them.


I'm keeping it forever, still have Spice now joined by Peanut side by side








 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**Spice and Peanut playing at the bridge
*


----------

